# septic system



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

I'm going to need a new drainfield put in mine is 35 years old. I'm told I will need one about 800 sq feet. Anyone have an idea of what it would cost for a drainfield this size.


----------



## Waxdart (Sep 1, 2007)

They had to replace the tanks and field at the house we bought recently (before we bought it thankfully) for a single family 1400sqft ranch it was $16,000.

They had to do a ton of excavation so maybe that increased the cost.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

By the time you have everything excavated, removed, hauled away and everything installed correctly and backfilled...... $5,000 - $5.500. 
Best case scenario.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

There are far to many variables, Contact the health dept your permit will give you the required specs in your location. Then get estimates.

It is actually a VERY simple job if you are handy at all you could rent, borrow or hire a machine and do it A LOT cheaper yourself.


----------



## lenray (Dec 17, 2001)

I have put over 20 in myself for myself---never had more than a grand into any one of them as far as material.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

First determining factor of cost will be a percolation test. Generally speaking sandy northern lower soils perc very well. SE and other clay soils often require an engineered field, which will raise costs considerably.


----------



## JBIV (Jan 29, 2004)

swampbuck said:


> There are far to many variables, Contact the health dept your permit will give you the required specs in your location. Then get estimates.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------

